# Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin



## cgn_tiger (16. Dezember 2012)

*Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Hallo,


Habe mal wieder eine Frage und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir es evtl schaffen würden 
diesmal sachlich zu bleiben!

Meine Freundin wird nun ab nächster Woche meinen Gaming Laptop asus g73sw mit dem i7 der gtx 460m und 8gb RAM zur Verfügung haben.

Nun suchen wir für sie nach einem geeigneten Spiel.
Das Problem dabei ist, das sie weder Shooter noch Strategie spiele mag, sondern eher auf Jump and run und Puzzle steht!
Ansich bieten sich da diverse gratis Internet Seiten an, aber ich würde ihr gerne mal etwas mit einer aufwändigen Grafik bieten, um ihr mal ein wenig Geschmack auf ein paar weitere Games zu machen! 

Wisst ihr da was bzw. Gibt es da überhaupt was?


----------



## michelthemaster (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Hey Kollege, klar gibt es da was. Spontan würde mir Sonic Generations oder Rayman Origins einfallen. Was ihr vlt auch noch Spaß macht, ist Sonic Allstar Racing, ist eine Art Mario Kart mit Sonic Charakteren mit ganz eigenem Charme, sehr gut umgesetzt. Außerdem gibt es bei Steam wie viele kleine Indie Spiele, zB Limbo die auch das Jump and Run Genre bedienen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Wie wäre es mit Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams
Giana Sisters: Twisted DreamsGiana Sisters: Twisted Dreams » a platformer with a twist!
Kann man auf GoG, Steam oder Gamersgate kaufen (Links gibts auf der Webpage)

Hier ein Lets Test davon Let's Test Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams [Deutsch] [HD+] - YouTube
bzw. Lets Play http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VoJ3gdNJizQ

In der vorrigen PCGH Ausgabe war Trine dabei. Kannst ihr vll auch installieren falls du die PCGH mit DVD bei dir rumliegen hast.

Rayman Origins soll auch gut sein.

Was sagt sie zu Die Sims 3 (wobei der Preis immernoch ziemlich hoch ist). Wie sieht es mit Adventures aus (Deponia 1?)

Ansonsten gibt es noch Minecraft. Das könntet ihr auch gemeinsam zocken falls ihr Bock darauf hättet 


Von Giana Sisters, Deponia (1) und Rayman gibts Demos bei Steam. Kannst dann selber vorher testen.


----------



## cgn_tiger (16. Dezember 2012)

Cool ich denke rayman und Sonic wären was 

Ich wusste garnixjts das es das für den PC gibt


----------



## J-Kopf (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Ich kann dir Portal (2) empfehlen... Meiner Meinung eines der besten Puzzlespiele überhaupt...
Ich weiß ja nicht wie deine Freundin ist...
...aber wenn sie mit 3D-Umgebungen zurecht kommt und Shooter nur wegen der Gewalt verabscheut wäre das genau das richtige 
Und ein weiterer Bonus wäre der Coop den ihr euch dann ja zusammen antun könntet...
Bei Steam einfach mal warten bis es das wieder mal im Angebot gibt und du bekommst 2 Kopien für 10€

Ansonsten einfach mal nach Indie spielen im Internet suchen.

Lg J


----------



## cgn_tiger (16. Dezember 2012)

J-Kopf schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Portal (2) empfehlen... Meiner Meinung eines der besten Puzzlespiele überhaupt...
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie deine Freundin ist...
> ...aber wenn sie mit 3D-Umgebungen zurecht kommt und Shooter nur wegen der Gewalt verabscheut wäre das genau das richtige
> Und ein weiterer Bonus wäre der Coop den ihr euch dann ja zusammen antun könntet...
> ...



Das ist eine Super Idee danke

Gibt es denn eins mit einer richtig guten Grafik 


Denn irgendwie weiß ich bislang noch nicht wofür sie so einen teuren Laptop braucht und überlege evtl den zu verkaufen und ihr dann einfach einen mittelmäßigen zu holen


----------



## maxmueller92 (16. Dezember 2012)

Der rosarote Panther hat mir damals sehr viel Spaß bereitet 
Ansonsten hätte ich jetzt auch sowas wie Rayman empfohlen. Aber jump&run wirste nichts finden, was den rechner ausreizt.


----------



## Thallassa (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Wenn sie nen schrägen Humor hat, werfe ich mal "Hell Yeah! - Wrath of the dead rabbit" in den Raum. Limbo ist auch ein recht "frauenfreundliches" Spiel


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Mag sie denn Adventures wie z.B. Jack Keane oder Black Mirror ?


----------



## Robonator (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Trine 2 würde doch auch passen oder nicht? Sieht mMn auch hübsch aus.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Trine 2 würde doch auch passen oder nicht? Sieht mMn auch hübsch aus.



Mist, bin ich wohl zu spät dran...


----------



## doodlez (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

costume quest, max and the magic marker, paper monsters, vllt au eins der lego spiele die es gibt zb harry Potter


----------



## cgn_tiger (17. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Hasen ist ja mal eine geile Sache  


Sie hatte schon nach happy three Friends gefragt


----------



## J-Kopf (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Steam Sale läuft wieder...
Portal 2 für 5€
Und haufenweise Indispiele sind auch runtergesetzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Mit Rätsel und Abenteuer würde sich zb Baphometes Fluch anbieten, die Tunguska Reihe, Jack Keane oder die Monkey Island Reihe könnten ev. auch was sein


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Vier Beiträge wegen Urheberrechtsproblem ausgeblendet. Bitte die Forenregeln beachten!

*B2T*


----------



## ZeroX360 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Für so billige Spiele auch noch ein Crack?
Das kann nicht ernsthaft sein. Geschenkt ist wohl noch zu teuer...
Im Moment seh ich gerade haben die sogar ne Aktion bei BigFish am laufen 1 Spiel für 2,99 oder so. 

Naja schau doch in Steam rein Super Meatboy gerade bei 3,49€ nettes Game kann man nix falsch machen.
Oder lieber was quietschiges dan vielleicht Sims3.

Oder was ich persönlich empfehlen kann.
Castle Crasher ein lustiges Hack'N Slay nur 4,09€.
Vielleicht lieber was ernsthafteres mit schöner Story?
Dann kann ich hier The Walking Dead gut sagen im Moment für 12,49€.

Wenn das zu teuer ist geb ich noch ein Tipp.
Weniger Mcdoof, rauchen reduzieren/aufhören oder es einfach sein lassen.


----------



## cgn_tiger (30. Dezember 2012)

Die steht total auf wakaning gibt es da nicht etwas anspruchsvollere in der Richtung was evtl animiert ist und mit besser Grafik 

Ein Traum wäre für sie glaube ich eine Mischung aus Jump and Run und wakaning


----------



## ZeroX360 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Was genau ist "wakaning"?
Habe ich noch nie so wirklich gehört.


----------



## cgn_tiger (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie man dieses Genre nennen soll

Ansich ein reines rätzel Spiel aber sehr gut gemacht 

Bin leider gerade mit dem Handy on aber gib es doch mal in google ein

So jetzt bin ich ein Schritt weiter 


Meine Freundin steht auf spiele wie Alice madnes returns ich habe ihr dann darksiders und dmc vorgeschlagen aber nachdem sie sich das gameplay angesehen hatte meinte sie es sei ein Männer Spiel!
Alice sei ein Frauen Spiel da ein pferdchen eine Pfeffermühle und eine teekanone vorkommt!

Was kann man ihr jetzt noch anbieten?


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Alice ist schon sehr speziel, sowas ähnliches gibt es kaum da sowas entwickeln gewisse Risiken mit sich bringt. The Whispered World vieleicht ist nen Rätselspiel The Whispered World - Trailer (deutsch) - YouTube . Oder Das Schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten - Trailer - YouTube . Wenn sie Alice mag, hätte ich vieleicht noch gesagt Bioshock, weil das auch Elemente hat welche Frauen ansprechen aber das wird ne Schippe zu hart sein denke ich mal.


----------



## cgn_tiger (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Alice ist schon sehr speziel, sowas ähnliches gibt es kaum da sowas entwickeln gewisse Risiken mit sich bringt. The Whispered World vieleicht ist nen Rätselspiel The Whispered World - Trailer (deutsch) - YouTube . Oder Das Schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten - Trailer - YouTube . Wenn sie Alice mag, hätte ich vieleicht noch gesagt Bioshock, weil das auch Elemente hat welche Frauen ansprechen aber das wird ne Schippe zu hart sein denke ich mal.



An bioshock habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich selber finde es auf Grund des Designs aber schon zum Kotzen wenn ich das so ausdrücken darf 

Ihr gefällt hält eine Verbindung aus metzeln gerne auch mit Blut und rätzeln

Heute hat sie lollipopp chainsow gesehen das hat ihr auch gefallen.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Borderlands wäre vieleicht noch was aber das hat kaum bis garkeine Rätsel oder Dead Space wobei ich glaube das da die wenigsten Frauen in der Lage sind das durchzuspielen. Die meisten Spiele mit höherem Gewaltgrad sind eher auf Männer zugeschnitten.


----------



## cgn_tiger (31. Januar 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Borderlands wäre vieleicht noch was aber das hat kaum bis garkeine Rätsel oder Dead Space wobei ich glaube das da die wenigsten Frauen in der Lage sind das durchzuspielen. Die meisten Spiele mit höherem Gewaltgrad sind eher auf Männer zugeschnitten.



Hatte Borderlands und Bioshock gerade verwechselt aber wir finden beide spiele nicht wirklich gut

Sie hat sich jetzt erstmal tomb raider und rayman besorgt


----------



## Hennemi (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Ich nenne jetzt mal ein paar Spiele einfach die mir selber als Frau sehr viel Spaß machen 

The binding of isaac, magicka, Overlord (alle Teile), Hitman (alle Teile),  Portal 1&2, Puddle, Rock of Ages, Dishonored, Skyrim, Stacking, Super Meat Boy, Unmechanical, Trine 1&2.

Vielleicht ist ja eins auch für deine Freundin dabei


----------



## cgn_tiger (31. Januar 2013)

Hennemi schrieb:


> Ich nenne jetzt mal ein paar Spiele einfach die mir selber als Frau sehr viel Spaß machen
> 
> The binding of isaac, magicka, Overlord (alle Teile), Hitman (alle Teile),  Portal 1&2, Puddle, Rock of Ages, Dishonored, Skyrim, Stacking, Super Meat Boy, Unmechanical, Trine 1&2.
> 
> Vielleicht ist ja eins auch für deine Freundin dabei



Vielen lieben dank! 

Habe es gestern mit Hitman versucht, ihr Kommentar, zu viele Tasten  

Ist denn das normal das Frauen lieber einfache spiele mit möglichst wenigen Tasten und nur einem steuerbarem Charakter spielen wollen?


----------



## ZeroX360 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

Ob Frau oder Mann das spielt eher weniger eine Rolle.
Kenns bei Männern genau so.

Der gemeine Casual-Spieler ist für seine Einfachheit bekannt.
Ohne viel drum herum und bevorzugt einfache Gestaltung von Spielen sowie die Steuerung.
Und möchte sich nicht unbedingt mit auseinander setzen.
Und will einfach nur ne Runde zocken.


----------



## MonKAY (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche ein gewignetes spiel für meine freundin*

They Bleed Pixels ist ein schwerer Platformer ähnlich Super Meatboy aber mit gutem Retro Art Design und einer Story in Anlehnung an H.P. Lovecrafts Werke.
Einfache Steuerung bei der man aber mit vie Übung gute Tricks und Combos machen kann zusätzlich ein weiblicher Hauptcharacter, der sie vielleicht anspricht wenn sie schon das Alice Spiel mag.


----------

